# Can you view this video?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im having members of the Fruitcakes forum complaining that they cannot view some video clips on their mobiles and kindles so I am posting this here to see if people can view it on a variety of devices.

Please let me know if you can view it or not and what device and browser your using.

https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aPRAbYw_460svav1.mp4


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No bother. MacBook using Opera.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope, Win10 Pro. Just a black square.
Neither in Chrome or Firefox.

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes win 7 plays ok, ignore raynipper, he is a lost cause as far as technology goes. :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers guys. Its mobile devices and kindles that seem to be having the problems. Apart from Raynipper. Plays ok here on my W10 PC and Chrome but not on my android phone.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

barryd said:


> Cheers guys. Its mobile devices and kindles that seem to be having the problems. Apart from Raynipper. Plays ok here on my W10 PC and Chrome but not on my android phone.


Thanks to your recommendation I ordered a SSD last night with win 10 installed, nothing to do with the Aldi whiskey of course but I do not have a legit key, feeling stuffed now as my win 7 is also not legit.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Tried it here in France using ipad3 Safari, Huawei mifi Vodafone data sim no luck?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Not playing on my android either Baz.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

One of the experts on my IT forum says it could be an issue with resolution. If a mobile device goes to open a high res MP4 clip it tries to ask for a lower resolution version and if one isnt available it gives up. Could be that but I cant find a setting to override that on my phone. I can play that clip though if I email it to myself and open it in VLC player.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Thanks to your recommendation I ordered a SSD last night with win 10 installed, nothing to do with the Aldi whiskey of course but I do not have a legit key, feeling stuffed now as my win 7 is also not legit.


Is there any kind of product key written on the bottom of the computer or stuck on it anywhere? If not then you can probably buy one cheap or maybe free from one of these sites claiming to have free W10 keys


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought I was all on my own for a few minutes there and now I see the buck is being passed.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

There is something really weird going on.
I can´t see it on the Kindle or the iPhone, it´s just black with the broken centre thingy.
On the mac Safari when I try to open your opening thread or click on the 1 the whole page is white, click on 2 and it opens.
Chrome works fine.
Sort that out if you can:frown2:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Windows 10 with Edge.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Nothing to see here on iPhone 7, Safari.

iPad, link just goes to black screen.

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Nothing to see here on iPhone 7


Capitalist.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

barryd said:


> Is there any kind of product key written on the bottom of the computer or stuck on it anywhere? If not then you can probably buy one cheap or maybe free from one of these sites claiming to have free W10 keys


Never paid for a legit windows OS but my newish laptop runs with win 10, could I yous that serial for my PC if I can find it, nothing printed on the laptop?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

From what I Can gather from the IT experts forum Spiceworks its just certain video codec's just dont work on Android browsers and some reckon Chrome is worse than others. Just seems odd that we have a spate of users saying they cannot see the clips Roger the Prof is posting. 

The only answer I can think of is use a Windows laptop!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Never paid for a legit windows OS but my newish laptop runs with win 10, could I yous that serial for my PC if I can find it, nothing printed on the laptop?


Hmm, I doubt it. At best you would have to deactivate it on the other computer and if its hookie it might not transfer anyway.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Nope.

Black screen with broken centre thingy.

Huawei mobile device running chrome.
.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ok thanks folks. Its clear then its not a problem with the Fruitcakes forum just the video clips. I kind of knew that but wanted to make sure.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Ok thanks folks. Its clear then its not a problem with the Fruitcakes forum just the video clips. I kind of knew that but wanted to make sure.


Roger didn't buy one of your refurbished laptops did he ?

Just asking. >

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Vertigo alert!!!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

A very nice oblong bog with no moving pictures and the message -* Windows Media Player encountered a problem while playing the file*. - that was what I got on my PC Windows 7

Probably a music video that's not worth watching anyway.

Here's one I did earlier ---


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Nope. Android 9, using EMV in chrome.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again

Here is another example https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a7w8Z5z_460svav1.mp4

This wont play on my Android phone

However this is the exact same video with the same address embedded into the website it was originally posted from and it works.

https://9gag.com/gag/a7w8Z5z

So it would seem the solution in this case at least is not to try and link to the actual video address but just the page it came from.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Your first link works fine for sound, but with a blank black screen.

Second link fine for sound and image.

(Same Huawei android mobile device running on chrome.)
.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope. First link black square but second link works perfectly.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Same here on kindle, iPhone and Safari , Chrome both worked.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

1st one is black square, 2nd gives "9gag.com uses an unsupported protocol" error


----------

